# Which way to glue?



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

My about 5mos puppy lost all of her baby teeth about a week ago and the tips of her ears are still floppy. Her ears stand when she looks up and when she sleeps. Otherwise they range from pointing straight to flopping 1/3 way down. They jiggle when she runs...it is adorable, but these ears are making me nervous!

They move throughout the day and it is driving me crazy. I posted another thread and was reccommended to do something. All the info I can look up says do something. All 'to be safe'. 

Tape is not going to happen. 
So, what is the best way to glue? 

Glue the outside edges of the ears together to make a teepee sort of shape? 

Or make cutouts from a playing card/toilet paper roll/moleskin and glue those inside of her ear?

Any tips for just getting the tips to stay up? lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Go back and look at the past posts in this section with recommendations. If you do have to glue them it makes a difference HOW you do it...


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i would wait another month. Just continue to give her bullysticks,cottage cheese, plain yogurt w/her meal.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Last time I had to do ears, I have GREAT luck with the breathe right strips and glue.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I just stepped someone through the process. Read these 3 threads (they are short). It should give you a good idea. I'd wait til 5.5 months, especially if it's jus the tips (in which case breathe right strips and glue would do the trick). I've also heard Solid Gold Seameal supplement can help and of course lots of things to chew will.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/164566-taped.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/163774-glue-taping.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/164900-ear-forms.html


----------

